# Pics of Sprinkle's Babies!



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are *so* precious! congrats!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're so adorable! :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Awww!!!   How adorable!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

All those little white kittens and then the one solitary black kitten -- I think it's just precious.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Bethany said:


> All those little white kittens and then the one solitary black kitten...


Black kitten is the 'beauty mark' of the litter. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's adorable, congrats!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats! They are all so cute! You are such a good person for bringing her into your household. If not for you, those kitties would of been born outside. She lokks like such a sweet cat, you both are lucky to have each other and it seems like your children love her too.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

They're beautyful!


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

well after looking at them last night i think we have 5 males and one female....she is the "beauty mark" of the group...lol Their eyes are starting to open too....so neat!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, there's her name....Black Beauty!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are so cute!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

More pictures please!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

One black and one white, please! Yes post often, so we can watch them grow!  It's about time, Sprinkles, but you're being such a good mother!


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

How sweet! You must really be enjoying yourself! They are so cute!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh my! The little white one with the black on the top of the head! Ship it here! :heart


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

The one with the black on his head looks like the one my foster kitty Negra had. She only had one and he was a curiosity because he was all white with a black cap. His name is Fin.


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

there are two with black on top of their heads...do you want them both? lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

TOO CUTE! Makes me want a kitten, as usual.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Owenkennels, I'll take that little black one! I love the white ones too, though. They're all adorable!
:luv 
Sowilu, that kitten is adorable! How unusual!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh what the heck, just send them here! My hubby will get over it! Sowilu, what a cute kitten!


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

If you seriously want them I will find a way to get them to you. The black one however just might have a home. She is the only girl and my mom is trying to convince my dad to get her...lol Since they are still young she has lots of time...lol I do have a question...when do they start coming out of the box and socializing? When do I start feeding them kitten food? I have taken care of tons of puppies....but not kittens...lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This should help you! Some kittens are faster or slower than the norm, of course! 

http://cats.about.com/cs/kittencare/a/tracksixweek.htm

We want everyone's kittens, but of course we can't have them. I wish we could!


----------

